# Draw length?



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Ummmmm...
Your shop should have a very light draw weight bow set up with an arrow that has a tape measure painted on it. You draw it several times while they note the position in relation to the deepest point of the grip (the pivot point).... AMO draw length is that measurement plus 1.75"


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Also...keep in mind that most of them vary a good bit. So just because it says "29" or "30" does not mean it really is. There is a chart floating around here somewhere that I have found to be VERY accurate. There are a lot of good photos on here of people shooting the correct draw length. I think the key is to get really close, then tweak it for you. Im probably really a 26.5. But with my current setup (release) 27 shoots best for me and give me an anchor point that feels better.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Well poole, how about the "ol "shade tree" way to do it...

Get a full length shaft, a sharpie, and a friend. Show the friend where the index point is on the riser that you would measure to (or put some tape there). Draw the bare shaft with your eyes closed and hold it. Have your friend put a dot on the shaft at the index point. Repeat a couple times for consistency and then measure from string groove to the makes(s). Better to do this with the 30" bow that is lighter tha you currently draw. You may just be in between 29" & 30"..... Find out what your draw lenght is and then get a bow that accomodates it properly.

Yeah, it's old school but still works....


----------

